# Chimney removal & Chimney rebuild



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Gordon Forsyth said:


> drylock/waterproof definitely. Otherwise moisture will go right through the masonry into the house
> 
> http://http://www.accentmasonryllc.co


The free advertising forum is a few pages over:whistling


----------

